

Ask HN: Building the Ultimate Social Login Table - jdavid

I am finding it hard to locate all of the different ID formates for the various social networks.  This is the table I have so far, can any of you contribute to this list.<p><pre><code>  *Social Login Table*

  SERVICE	id	size	TYPE	Charset		Doc Source

  =======	==	====	====	=======		==========

  facebook	fuid	64bit	BIGINT	0-9		

  twitter		64bit	BIGINT	0-9		

  yahoo		guid	26byte	string	2-7 A-Z 
    http://developer.yahoo.com/social/rest_api_guide/ysocial_apis-guids.html

  google		21byte	string	0-9		@willnorris</code></pre>
======
jdavid
a friend who i trust recommended just using varchar(255) to represent all IDs.
any other comments?

